# 10K



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, I am the first here to hit this milestone. I guess I am able to start my own thread. For the moment, I will stare at the beautiful beauty of 9999....

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

WOW


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

now post a reply so we can see the magic number!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, here we go boys and girls! LOL

bing bing bing!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!

Way to go, Leslie. 
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Saved for all posterity:










Thanks, Hannah!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!
> 
> Way to go, Leslie.
> deb


Thanks, Deb!

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Amazing!! Congrats, Leslie! Our first 10k finisher!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Amazing!! Congrats, Leslie! Our first 10k finisher!!


Thanks, Harvey! I appreciate your support! LOL

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Wow! Congratulations!


Rather unbelievable...LOL


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not surprised.  You have a lot of knowledge, a lot of information, a ton of helpful hints, and you're just plain interesting and fun.  KBs is very fortunate you spend your time with us.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations!  

(I was wondering whether the counter could handle it or whether it would roll over to zero.  )


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The first and perhaps only, everyone else is far far away from the Leslie level.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Holy crap Batman!!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!...You *ALL* know what I am going to say next _right_??...

"Break out the MARGARITAS!!!"

Yahoo!! Leslie, we *value* you; that much is obvious. Can my two best friends, MARGE & RITA come to the party?

Yippppppeeeee!!! Wow! Such a magic number. Only 8,306 more to go for me!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow congratulations, I was so excited to reach 500 posts I can't even imagine how excited you must be to reach 10K!!  We are very blessed to have you in our midst.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Way to go. Congratulations...


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow, congrats.  I thought you were going to tell us that you were running a 10K.  

Maxx


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

intinst said:


> The first and perhaps only, everyone else is far far away from the Leslie level.


I'm betting you get there next!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

You're getting mightily close to my total at the PHPBuilder.com forums. 










PS:

Ooh! I forgot. I have even more at WebDeveloper.com. (I apparently have _*way*_ too much time on my hands.)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

"High Energy Magic"??  Do tell.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Whoa, NogDog, those are some serious post counts

Thanks for the margaritas, sjc and thanks for the congrats, everybody...

L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

We're not worthy, we're not worthy.....Congratulations!  Seems like you should have a new status name, you know, Kindleboard Goddess, or something!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> "High Energy Magic"?? Do tell.


From some of the "Discworld" novels by Terry Pratchett. At the Unseen University* in Ankh-Morpork, the relatively young wizard-professor Ponder Stibbons (Head of Inadvisably Applied Magic) leads studies in the new field of "high energy magic," including the computer "Hex" (thus my "Anthill Inside" avatar).

PS: Congrats, Leslie. I've taken a couple more years to reach those totals (though in my defense I should point out that on those forums, posts in the "chat" sub-forums don't count toward you post total.  )
_______________

* UNSEEN UNIVERSITY (from http://www.terrypratchettbooks.com/discworld/dollar.html

Welcome to Discworld's most prestigious (i.e. only) school of higher learning and the heart of Ankh-Morpork. Think of it as a wizard's college and chief learning center of the occult on Discworld, dedicated to serious drinking and really big dinners.

The wizards don't so much use magic as not use it, but in a dynamic way (a bit like the atomic bomb) and the time not spent eating is mostly taken up by interdepartmental squabbles (which of course never happen in real universities).

Be sure to visit the Library, if the Librarian allows you in, that is (hint: bananas will get you everywhere). Once inside, gaze in wild wonder at its violation of physics with seemingly endless rows and shelves of tomes magical and otherwise-theoretically all of the books in existence, as well as those that were never written. Remember: no talking, no reading, no kidding.

School motto: NVNC ID VIDES, NVNC NE VIDES ("Now you see it, now you don't.")


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ahhhh....  Thank you for enlightening me.  

I really have to read those sometime.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Posts in our chat rooms do not count, either


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

Congratutalions, Leslie. I do not think I will ever get there!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Amazing work Leslie.  Congratulations on reaching this milestone


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

intinst said:


> Posts in our chat rooms do not count, either


I may have confused you with my (poor?) terminology: by "chat" I meant the social, off-topic sub-forum in each forum, not actual "chat rooms". (In other words, posts in this "Not Quite Kindle" sub-forum would not count.)

Not that I really care, mind you, other than I got to yank Leslie's chain a bit.  I'll take quality over quantity any day, and fortunately for us Leslie supplies both.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Harvey needs to make a new status level just for you.  I recommend "Kindle Junkie".


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Kindle goddess? Kindle Junkie? Ms Kindle Supreme?

Where's the HAT

BTW Congratulations, you do know you are the mentor of most of us, maybe we should call you *Kindle Mom*?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

All I can say is wow!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Leslie!!!

Wooohoooo!

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Doesn't seem that long ago that Betsy was AHEAD of Leslie - for maybe 30 seconds


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Congratulations Leslie!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Doesn't seem that long ago that Betsy was AHEAD of Leslie - for maybe 30 seconds


Hahaha, yes, I remember that minute! LOL


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Yahoo Leslie!  When I first read saw the 10K post I thought you were running a race!  Getting to 10,000 posts certainly took longer than running a race!  CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Doesn't seem that long ago that Betsy was AHEAD of Leslie - for maybe 30 seconds


 

I never wanted to be ahead of Leslie, so I'm happy! I'm content to trudge slowly in her wake....

Betsy


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations, Leslie!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks again for the congrats, everyone!

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

WOW!







virtual sparklers, confetti, margaritas and chocolate cake (standard celebration).

Just sayin......


----------

